
Train Derailment Caught Live on Web Cam – September 15, 2020 - ecommerceguy
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4oyMx-ta_sY
======
ecommerceguy
Here is the live Youtube Link so you can see their (amazingly quick) cleanup
progress.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNvU59Ld8aA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNvU59Ld8aA)

